# Burnt teflon smell



## JohnJak (Oct 9, 2010)

A customer of mine left a Teflon coated pan on the stove while boiling eggs. She forgot and needless to say the whole house was filled with smoke.

The smoke has dissipated and the lingering smell of burnt Teflon remains.

How can I or she make the smell disappear? Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

burn something else?:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya know, burnt Teflon is toxic. I have no idea to remove the smell but I have read that the toxins dissipate soon after the burning. Maybe research how to remove perfluorooctanoic fumes.


----------



## Contractor Joe (Sep 28, 2011)

JohnJak said:


> A customer of mine left a Teflon coated pan on the stove while boiling eggs. She forgot and needless to say the whole house was filled with smoke.
> 
> The smoke has dissipated and the lingering smell of burnt Teflon remains.
> 
> How can I or she make the smell disappear? Thanks


You gotta make sure you're careful of the smoke. Try Lysol or febreeze. Worth a shot right?


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure about burnt teflon smell in the whole house but a trick I learned from my mom is to sprinkle cinimon on a hot burner if it is creating a smell. Its cheep easy and worth a shot


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> burn something else?:whistling



:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling


----------



## cutncrown (Mar 6, 2012)

*Ionizer?*

They say hotels use ionizers to eliminate the smell of smokers in their non smoking rooms and they work very well. I had a friend borrow one from a hotel for his whole house smell. But just remember seal up the house, closing the windows and doors then keep all of the family out of the house while doing it! When done, open up every door and window possible, let all new fresh air in and all should be good!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Open a window.


----------



## kookoomouse (Jan 31, 2013)

Id say give it time. I've had something like that happen once.
While ashing out my cig it must have stuck to my finger and hit the floor.
Got home 9 hours later to find the crappy little rug under my desk CONSUMED to a pile of ash and the edges still glowing. Yep! 5x3 foot rug gone. No fire but it stunk for two months, but now you would never know it. No smell at all.
This was years ago. Don't tell anybody. :whistling


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have found the abatement folks (the good ones) or a high end carpet cleaner......you know the guy you hire to clean your 100,000 rug, know the most about odor encapsulation.

If the smell persists it might be worth a call.......good luck helping your client!

Mike


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Since the OP was over a year ago, I'd move if the house still had the odor.


----------



## kookoomouse (Jan 31, 2013)

OH!
Once again a 3 post newbie brings up yesteryear..
:wacko:


----------

